# What discipline do you ride your Arabian?



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

What is your favorite type of riding to do on your Arabian? You can see Arabs shown in reigning, barrels, western pleasure, huntseat, arabian racing, ect. . I have a 17 year old Arab who I ride dressage he has done jumps when we first got him years ago but was inconsistent on refusing and going over the jumps I think due to his old owner not treating him right. He also fits in better in dressage compared to huntseat. What discipline(s) do you ride your Arabian?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Most of mine are just trail ponies right now. Never had much interest to show, but think I might now. My stallion is a muli-regional Halter Champ and he's going for WP training this fall, with maybe Reining training after.
My one gelding was supposed to go WP, but didn't like it. Started showing great potential in Reining, but Cutting was his main love. Unfortantely, places changed and I haven't followed with it. 
My colt coming up from Cali in a few weeks with also hit the WP ring, but he's got amazing potential as a Reiner which is where I expect he will shine when he is physically capable of holding up to the training.
I think in the mean time I might show him in Halter and Sport Horse just for sh*ts and giggles.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm trying to turn my spooky mare into a reliable trail horse. She's a hyper-alert mare who validates the stereotypes of Arabian mares, so turning her into a horse that can go thru washes, pick her way between cactus and make her way up and down steep hills by herself will take a LOT of work - all mental. But if she can learn the confidence and trust to handle trail riding, she'll also be a much nicer horse to ride in an arena.

In the process, I should learn a lot about what makes her tick, and gain a horse who works with me rather than for me. She has a lot of endurance and a ground-eating stride. If she can get past her fears, she'd be a great horse for covering ground.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I am hoping to do Jumping, a little dressage and endurance trials with my arabian!
We have just started but I know see what everyone means when they say arabians are really smart and willing to do it all!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Let's see... WP, hunter, trail and recently got into dressage. Hope to start a little jumping. My gelding seems to like it, but my mare really hates it! But she's fixin' to foal, so she's exempt.


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

My part Arab was purchased with intentions to make him an all around awesome horse. He's two years May 15th and so intelligent. His movement is telling me he should be a dressage horse but I don't do dressage. Not because I don't want to though. He's still too physically imature to break out this summer, but mentally he is eons ahead of two of our older horses.

I'm going to break him with my western stuff but, in a couple years I plan on being able to go ahead and start taking some beginner dressage lessons 

I do WSCA games but I don't think his body with withstand that over a period of many years as my QH will and I don't want to be responsible for permanently crippling him down the road.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I ride my boy western in gymkhana and in training currently for barrels but we also mess with endurance and regular trail 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Endurance!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

I love the many different styles of riding that are possible with Arabians! Does anyone show or plan to show in the AHA arabian horse shows?


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I do, mary liz. We're going to try him with amateur junior horse. He's a hunter mover, which is perfect for me. If that doesn't work out, he should make a very god endurance horse. He's only 3 - well, technically 4 as of jan 1, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

That's great! I wish you two good luck in amateur junior horse! I'm not very familiar with endurance horses but hunter type arabians are really pretty to watch move. Only recently has my 17 year old calmed down just ever so slightly so you can ride him without hitting the dirt so frequently (if you lunge lol) so at 3 your Arabian I know must be full of energy all the time lol!


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

That's great! I wish you two good luck in amateur junior horse! I'm not very familiar with endurance horses but hunter type arabians are really pretty to watch move. Only recently has my 17 year old calmed down just slightly so you can ride him without hitting the dirt so frequently (if you lunge him lol) so at 3 your Arabian must really be full of energy lol!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

In a barn full of arabs in show training and at least 4 his age, I'm told often how much more energy he has than all the others - including the other youngsters. Lol! It's all harmless energy fortunately.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks! I'm used to hunt, but junior horse will be a totally different experience. Good thing I'm in ammy classes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

No problem. I've never done junior horse on an arabian either. Instead of getting used to the classes I've got to get used to the whole show again lol. I haven't been to any "arabian" horse shows in a while I've gone to open shows but I want to get back to the "real deal" sometime soon.


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

Well... If Rio counts (half arabian/half twh), western pleasure, showmanship, barrel racing, goat tying .. (hes 17hh), keyhole, learning horsemanship and reining, and loves jumping, hasnt ever seen cows. and of course, good ole trail riding.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

My daughter (almost 11) rides hunt seat and dressage with her Arabian. Mostly 4-H and local shows and possibly 1 or 2 recognized dressage shows this year. They are currently at training level. We are also going to do more trail riding this summer. 

Love, love, love having an Arab!


----------



## harmony624 (Oct 29, 2011)

English trail/pleasure horse.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm still trying to decide!!! I have shown my gelding a couple of times in English pleasure and equitation and have taken many lessons and clinics in dressage on him. Lately, we've been working on WP, but I am not sure that I like it for him. It doesn't feel like it suits his movement very well (or maybe that's just me). Mostly, he is a fluff around the pasture pony. We trail ride a bit, but he is a huge chicken unless he's with a group of 4 or more horses.

I am a bit frustrated because I know he has a lot of potential, but I don't have the experience to know which direction to go. I am not highly competitive, but I do want to see both of us excel at something. Unfortunately, competition is probably the best way to know if you are getting better. I am hoping to find a good trainer this summer who can give me some training and some insight.


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

We're in England and just started our first season with endurance GB. He's doing really well with two grade ones so far. I'm a novice to endurance but he is advanced qualified with his old jockey. Looking forward to our first 50km ride at the end of the month


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

This is Mark. He was the best horse I have ever had the pleasure of riding/ driving. He would do anything you asked of him, *except* walk through water. I did everything with him *except* walk through water.

I had him from the his age of 7 to 33. I am still looking for another one just like him.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

*New Endurance Forum!*

Hey all you endurance riders! I know there are a few in this thread  We now have our own forum for posting about endurance! It's located at http://www.horseforum.com/endurance-riding/ - but here's the catch: in order to keep it, it has to get active and STAY active! So please start posting anything endurance related there so we can keep our new home for endurance conversations! Thanks!


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> This is Mark. He was the best horse I have ever had the pleasure of riding/ driving. He would do anything you asked of him, *except* walk through water. I did everything with him *except* walk through water.
> 
> I had him from the his age of 7 to 33. I am still looking for another one just like him.


I hope you find one that's like him he sounded like a very nice horse. Laddy also thinks that mud puddles will get his feet dirty so he follows me around every mud puddle so he can have dry feet and be a diva, lol.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Mary Liz said:


> I hope you find one that's like him he sounded like a very nice horse. Laddy also thinks that mud puddles will get his feet dirty so he follows me around every mud puddle so he can have dry feet and be a diva, lol.


Mark always insisted he was a desert horse, no water in the desert. My friends always made fun of him because he acted so delicate, and took such good care of himself.


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Mark always insisted he was a desert horse, no water in the desert. My friends always made fun of him because he acted so delicate, and took such good care of himself.


Exactly why would desert horses need to walk through water. My laddy is funny because he hates mud puddles but loves after a work during the summer or while getting a bath to get his face sprayed and when I say he loves it he does he looks at you til you spray his face.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

I am planning on Dressage with Vin, just for fun and it will be really good for both of us! eventually some endurance or competitive trail........can't wait to see where this adventure takes us!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

The horse I ride is a 23 year old polish arabian mare. She used to do english and did dressage and small jumps for fun, but her boarder deserted her at my instructor's barn and he decided to keep her there. She now just goes on leisurely trail rides one a week or teach me in the arena 

ETA: My instructor also has a 35 year old grey arabian stallion that he has had and trained since he was 6. He used to trail ride and do gymkhanas, nut now he's been retired for 3 years...


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

Kelli said:


> I am planning on Dressage with Vin, just for fun and it will be really good for both of us! eventually some endurance or competitive trail........can't wait to see where this adventure takes us!


I do dressage with laddy for fun too and also because he gets bored so quick and then finds things to spook at if he gets on the rail. And also he loves it and is good at it and I learn from teaching him. Good luck with the dressage and endurance!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Does an Arab cross count? Casey is a Pintabian with some TB way back. We mainly do trails, some dressage, backpacking/camping, and hoping to get into trail trials and endurance maybe.. Tried some jumping, Casey didn't really like it. Anyone else noticed how Arabians don't tend to be a fan of jumping?


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

Almond Joy said:


> The horse I ride is a 23 year old polish arabian mare. She used to do english and did dressage and small jumps for fun, but her boarder deserted her at my instructor's barn and he decided to keep her there. She now just goes on leisurely trail rides one a week or teach me in the arena
> 
> ETA: My instructor also has a 35 year old grey arabian stallion that he has had and trained since he was 6. He used to trail ride and do gymkhanas, nut now he's been retired for 3 years...


I hate they deserted her like that but sounds like she's in a wonderful place! There's truely nothing better than riding an arabian! 

Wow arabs can do amazing things and live forever! Its impresive he's 35 and was riding until he was 33!


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Casey, Vin absolutely HATES jumping. We tried a bit of free jumping with him, he flung himself over these jumps that weren't even a foot tall. He acted like I was trying to get him over a 5ft. tall fence..lol. So I took him off his line to see if he would just follow me over the jump.....at least step over it, but nope, he stopped and stared at it for a long time and then just walked around it to where I was standing. Wish I had it on video.


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Does an Arab cross count? Casey is a Pintabian with some TB way back. We mainly do trails, some dressage, backpacking/camping, and hoping to get into trail trials and endurance maybe.. Tried some jumping, Casey didn't really like it. Anyone else noticed how Arabians don't tend to be a fan of jumping?


Yeah any arab or arab cross. Sounds like a pretty well rounded horse. Yeah they must have something againist it! Laddy the second time I rode him cantered up to an endgate stopped then from a complete stop jumped a 4 foot endgate with me on him! With him he is a very talented jumper correct form just a trickster on refusing when he gets bored with the jumps, lol.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

the Half Arab I used to ride I rode western


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

I mostly trail ride with my mare, looking to get into competitive trail rides and endurance. She could trot all day, stop for a drink, and trot some more.

Have done some ranch sorting with her and will be trying team penning this summer. She loves to chase the cows....which becomes a problem when you have to guard the gate and all she wants to do is chase the cow away, even if its the one you're supposed to be letting through! :shock:

and she LOVES to jump. Even little six inch deep, barely a foot wide, DRY ditches. Way to much work to just step over them, we must jump them instead! And she acts all proud of herself afterwards, I just smile and shake my head.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I ride trails mostly, driving with a two person cart, jump small jumps- natural ones on the trail and ones in the ring, have been known to western game on occasion with my Arab/American Saddlebred, Joey. He has proven to be very versatile and has gained a lot of muscle and experience since I purchased him from his first owner a little over 4 years ago. The older lady I purchased him from showed him in WP, EP, Arab classes, Saddlebred classes, and driving classes. This Saturday, I will be introducing him to team penning. I don't think he's ever done this before. I think he'll do ok as he loves to run with the deer we meet on the trail. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

My half arab is an Endurance horse for now


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Rode my Arabs a lot on trail and one mare in particular took me many many miles including across my home state, 250 hard hilly miles in ten days with grace. Gotta love their heart and endurance.


----------

